#  Nachrichten >   Ausland: Nach Baby-Tod in Türkei wird Ruf nach politischen Konsequenzen laut >

## aerzteblatt.de

Ankara ?  Nach dem Tod von 13 Neugeborenen innerhalb eines Tages in einem türkischen Krankenhaus wird der Ruf nach politischen Konsequenzen laut. Die Opposition will das Thema im Parlament von Ankara zur Sprache bringen, wie türkische Zeitungen am ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

